# Buying Router Bits



## Itbeme (Dec 21, 2010)

Does anyone know of a good place to buy Router bits from the US that have good deals on the shipping prices, I have checked some of the stores out but the delivery charges can really kill a decent deal. 

Thanks in advance for any help that anyone has to offer.


----------



## drainman (Mar 25, 2006)

try incra and they have outlets in britian also rutlands are basted in britian


----------



## joepike (Apr 15, 2011)

Amazon here in the US, not sure how it works in the UK.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You could try Elite Tools in Canada. The bits are reasonable and a few members have tried them and say they are good value for the price. Their shipping here is good, not sure what they charge to go across the pond.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

George Hsu has decent bits at very fair prices way below UK prices and his illustrations are easily the best I've seen. Lots of us here buy from him.
My store- Super Carbide Tools: Single bit, 2 pc Set, 1 2 Shank

Your problem,though is definitely shipping costs. Being steel, bits are heavy and all mine come here with visiting friends, as I get them delivered to US addresses. By the time you've paid shipping to the UK, you are probably just as well off getting them from Rutlands or Axminster. I've had good deals on Axminster when they've had CMT bits at special prices, which they seem to do from time to time, but only on selected bits. I got a rabetting set off them once with replaceable blades at a ridiculously low price and on another occasion, a 13 piece set of CMT bits at less than they sell for in the States. As you've probably noticed, UK prices for any tooling are very much higher for the identical item than they are in the States. They have been for years. I've even seen UK made stuff selling for less in the States than it did in the UK.

There is no easy answer, though. I've been trying to find it for donkey's years !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Itbeme (Dec 21, 2010)

Thankyou all for your replies, I have bought bits from Rutlands and Axminster but the prices seem to go up and up, the last time i seen a good set they had sold out lol,, just my luck.

I have had a word with George thanks Peter, he seems a nice guy, and the bits and the shipping costs are well worth buying from. 

Thanks again :thank_you2:


----------



## crazycol (Feb 13, 2007)

i have allways used these people. great bits and great service too.
Wealden Tool Company Limited Router Cutters


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Wealden are good quality. They also do unusual stuff like ones for linen fold panelling.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I buy plenty from MLCS.
MLCS Router Bits Index
Good quality at a good price even with postage, import duty and any other charges from HMG and the Post Office.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

istracpsboss said:


> Wealden are good quality. They also do unusual stuff like ones for linen fold panelling.


I agree with Peter. I'd also add that in well over ten years of dealing with them they've always managed to get stuff delivered to me next day.

I rarely import from the USA these days because shipping and customs costs are so high. It also seems to take a long time to get stuff delivered

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Phil

One of the down falls of having your roots down in the UK ..SORRY ,in the states will can get almost anything in one day (over night) if it's needed...


========



Phil P said:


> I agree with Peter. I'd also add that in well over ten years of dealing with them they've always managed to get stuff delivered to me next day.
> 
> I rarely import from the USA these days because shipping and customs costs are so high. It also seems to take a long time to get stuff delivered
> 
> ...


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> One of the down falls of having your roots down in the UK ..SORRY ,in the states will can get almost anything in one day (over night) if it's needed...


The thing is Bob, if you're in the EU and you want decent levels of service, then it will always be better to order from an EU supplier rather than ship in from the USA. I think that the main reason people consider buying from the USA is that the prices _seem_ attractive. At first sight they appear to be against our prices, but that's mainly because EU prices are always quoted inclusive of VAT (sales tax) whereas American ones aren't. What people fail to take into account is that if you import a packet of router cutters here you will end up paying import duty (5 to 8% on the cost of the goods + carraige), possibly a handling charge and then VAT on top of the lot (currently 18 to 21% in Europe). Your bank will also charge you a currency conversion charge. That means a $100 cutter set can end up costing you $166.65 (£101) delivered (assuming $25 shipping, 5.5% import duty, $7 customs documentation/handling charge and 20% VAT). That's what one of my cutter sets cost last year. In reality whilst the range in the USA is larger, most of the "standard" cutters are readily available here. If you import into the USA you also incur charges, but the VAT element would be deducted from the initial price.

As to delivery next day in the USA, my recollection of USPS in Ca is that they were never that good........... Nor were Fedex, UPS or DHL for that matter!

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Phil

I don't recall seeing one item I would buy from your side of the pond, the price always kills the deal..for me..  I always use Fedex or UPS they drop it off by truck the norm and not by a guy (person) on a bike  LOL

==========



Phil P said:


> The thing is Bob, if you're in the EU and you want decent levels of service, then it will always be better to order from an EU supplier rather than ship in from the USA. I think that the main reason people consider buying from the USA is that the prices _seem_ attractive. At first sight they appear to be against our prices, but that's mainly because EU prices are always quoted inclusive of VAT (sales tax) whereas American ones aren't. What people fail to take into account is that if you import a packet of router cutters here you will end up paying import duty (5 to 8% on the cost of the goods + carraige), possibly a handling charge and then VAT on top of the lot (currently 18 to 21% in Europe). Your bank will also charge you a currency conversion charge. That means a $100 cutter set can end up costing you $166.65 (£101) delivered (assuming $25 shipping, 5.5% import duty, $7 customs documentation/handling charge and 20% VAT). That's what one of my cutter sets cost last year. In reality whilst the range in the USA is larger, most of the "standard" cutters are readily available here. If you import into the USA you also incur charges, but the VAT element would be deducted from the initial price.
> 
> As to delivery next day in the USA, my recollection of USPS in Ca is that they were never that good........... Nor were Fedex, UPS or DHL for that matter!
> 
> Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Phil, the U.S. Postal Service is quite good at delivering parcels quickly and intact. I order items and have them shipped by USPS, UPS or FedEx and have never had a problem. Some companies will not ship overseas; Oak Park is one of them. Oak Park only ships to Canada and the U.S. I have reshipped items to forum members in Oz and would be happy to do so for members in the U.K. Members purchase items from more than one company so I repackage as needed, figure out the actual shipping cost and once I receive the funds send the package by the best method. I do not charge a fee for this, my time is a gift to forum members and that is how I fill out the customs paperwork. Places like Amazon and MLCS (router bits) offer free shipping so members only pay for shipping from Detroit, MI to their location. This allows members to get items otherwise unavailable to them (like Router Workshop products); and it is not something I do on a regular basis. If there is something you can not get otherwise send me a PM.


----------



## crazycol (Feb 13, 2007)

there is a company over here in the uk that sells whiteside router bits, but i cannot find the catalouge for the life of me.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It helps to visit the web site Col. Click here to view the catalog: Whiteside Machine Company

Or just download the attached PDF.


----------

